# Look out in Santa Rosa



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

Driver sought after chasing, hitting cyclist on Oakmont Golf Course

Driver sought after chasing, hitting cyclist on Oakmont Golf Course | PressDemocrat.com


----------



## jkk (Apr 2, 2007)

... makes me want to keep the GoPro mounted and on at all times.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

srsly! I think I've been "mad-mugged" more times in Croakmont then anywhere else in the area.


----------



## D. W. Davis (Feb 21, 2007)

I saw on the local news broadcast this afternoon that Santa Rosa police arrested an 81-year-old gentlemen for the offense. Police attention was drawn to this individual by another cyclist who was attacked by the gentleman one year earlier. There was no indication whether other cyclists may have also been attacked by the gentleman. Stay tuned, I guess.

Be safe.


----------



## D. W. Davis (Feb 21, 2007)

*81-year-old arrested*

Here's the report from KTVU news:

81-year-old arrested in Oakmont road rage assault on bicyclist
Posted: Saturday, 18 August 2012 05:17 PM PDT

An 81-year-old Santa Rosa man was arrested Saturday for allegedly chasing a bicyclist on to a golf course and running him down after another bicyclist told police about a similar incident that occurred last year.

Harry Edward Smith, a resident of the Oakmont adult housing community, was arrested Saturday on suspicion of assault with a deadly weapon and battery causing serious bodily injury, said Santa Rosa police Sgt. Steve Fraga.

Police believe Smith began yelling at a bicyclist who was riding on Pythian Road in east Santa Rosa on Wednesday around 5:15 p.m. and tried to hit him.

The cyclist fled on to the Oakmont Golf Course to escape, and the driver followed and struck him, police said. The bicyclist was taken to a local hospital with moderate injuries.

The vehicle in the incident was described as a gold or beige sedan similar to a Toyota Corolla, and the driver as an elderly white man with gray hair.

Smith was identified as a suspect in the incident Saturday morning after another bicyclist, Sonoma County resident Rosa Zoia, came forward regarding an incident that occurred in October of 2011.

Zoia told police that while riding her bicycle on Pythian Road in Oakmont, she was yelled at by an older white male adult in a vehicle similar to the vehicle description in the recent incident, Fraga said.

The driver said something to the effect that Zoia was too young to be in Oakmont, and continued to yell and rage when she tried to engage him in a conversation.

The man was forced to drive away when another vehicle came up behind him at a four-way stop. Zoia contacted the police, but no crime had occurred at the time.

This morning, however, she was able to give police the license plate number of that driver, and detectives tracked it to Smith.

The victim in the recent incident identified Smith as the assailant in a lineup, and detectives obtained a warrant for Smith's home on Valley Oaks Drive.

Smith's gold 1997 Toyota Avalon sedan was later found to have damage to the passenger side mirror as well as debris from driving on the golf course stuck to its undercarriage, Fraga said.

Anyone with further information on this case is asked to call Santa Rosa police at (707) 543-3590.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow...nice going Rosa!



> assault with a deadly weapon and battery causing serious bodily injury


 Perfect. Hope the jacka$$ spends the rest of his miserable life in the pokey.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

That old bugger is a menace.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

You don't see peds kicking the walking stick out from under a senior because he's going too slow on the sidewalk.

That kook needs a bus pass. He clearly doesn't appreciate the privilege of a DL.


----------



## dmaciel (Oct 10, 2012)

It wasn't his first time to have a run in with a bicyclist. These people need to be taken off the road


----------

